# 43269 & 43268



## Shaheedahp (Jan 7, 2011)

If a stent is removed from the major papilla & a stent is placed in the common bile duct can I bill 43269 & 43268 or just 43269?


----------



## jettagirlfl (Jan 7, 2011)

Per encoder, you may not use them together. Its one or the other. I would use 43269


----------



## Shaheedahp (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 7, 2011)

NCCI edits list these two codes as mutually exclusive, but allows the modifier to bypass the edit when the stents are in two different locations.  I would bill this as 43269, 43268-59.


----------

